
Tell HN: Losing my mind - firewalkwithme
300 hours a month
======
CyberFonic
Doing what?

300 hours / mth approx equals 14 hour working days. That's not unusual. But if
you are feeling burnt out, then take a break or change jobs. There's a big
world out there!

------
moshiasri
?!?!?!?!?!? Over What ?!?!?!?!?!?

------
stray
Slip out the back, Jack.

------
azeirah
...?

------
J_Darnley
Don't like your job? Quit.

